# netflix audio problems



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

can't get netflix to run proper..audio is 2x...tried changing build prop twice no help....running nightly 101 cmod7,oced to 950 on my nook and 1.2.1 i think on netflix app..do i need to go back to older app?


----------



## jbrew78 (Jun 9, 2011)

What changes are you making in the build prop?


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?135-New-Netflix-app this is how i fixed my netflix on nook color running cm 7.0.3_encore audio still sux but i use the dsp manager, volume+, and volume boot and it is loud enough with an external speaker.


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for the replys...flashed back to stable 7.0.3,runs fine now with ex speaker or buds..still learning cm7 everyday thanks to ya'lls help


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

I am having the same problem. Audio is 2x. Would love to stay on CM7, May go back to stable 7.0.3 as well. Anyone know the root cause of this?

Also, Netflix doesnt check for supported devices anymore does it? So changing build.prop is not necessary?


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

Just put Netflix on CM7.0.3 stable and it runs like a champ no buildprop changes needed.


----------



## canyoufindben (Jun 8, 2011)

Just tried this just to say I tried. Installed the latest nightly, #169, and install Netflix v1.3.0 from here, 
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...neycomb-devices-and-possibly-most-phones-too/

The audio wasn't playing 2x after that. I tried 2 Doctor Who episodes and let my son watch an Avengers episode. Worked for those.


----------

